# 60's Cases



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any one know anything about the 60's eara Cases? There are not many around my area, but I have always liked that bug eyed look they had. Anyone know how they hold up, and wether they had 3ph,live hydro, live PTO? Just kinda planing for the next tractor after I out grow the 8n.[always have to plan for the NEXT tractor ]


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know a whole lot about them but my father alway figured they were a pretty good tractor. They seam to hold up pretty good and my aftermarket catalogue has parts listings for them so stuff is still availlable. Also should be lots of parts at salvage yards because there were a lot of them around.


----------



## red-n-green (Sep 15, 2003)

*430 Case, probably a 62 or 63 model*

My dad has a 430 Case, which I think is a '62 or '63 model. Tough little son of a gun. It is 34 PTO HP. It has a 3-point and a hand clutch for the pto, so the pto doesn't stop when you clutch it. We added a single remote, but many will have remotes from the factory. Very strong 3 point hitch, we regularly move 1500 lb rolls of hay with it but that requires some weight on the front. Good solid little tractor. 

Jay


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know much about the 60's model Case's. I once had an older VAC Case and it was a neat little tractor. Used it for lite duty work and it seemed to have pretty good power. As I remember it was pretty easy on gas too.....


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

My Uncle had a Case 930 Comfort King. He bought it new in the late sixties. I think it was around 90 HP. I believe it had well over 10k on the hour meter before he was unable to continue farming and sold it. If I recall, it was a very good tractor.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

In 1960 case went to the 30 series tractors, such as the 430,530,630,730.830.930, and 1030. These tractors replaced the 400, 500, 600, 700, 800, and the 900. Not up on all the 30 series but the first 930's look identical to the 900, later on Case changed the body to the Comfort king which is when case put the fuel tank behind the operator. The 30 series we produced up to 1969. The 30 series we produced in either of 3 plants, Racine, Rock Island or the Burlington plant. As with any of the Case tractors they were a very dependable tractor. When Case changed to the comfort king they also changed from chain drive to gear drive in the rear drive train. Hope this helps come
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just to '69? I thought I saw a 430 that was an eary 70's? What did they change to after 69? Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Why settle for a sissy 60's Case when you can have the real thing? Feature's armstrong power steering, dual wheels and automatic lawn aerating. And no battery requirements, just turn the handy crank on the front. Guaranteed one crank starting :lying:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*reply*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Just to '69? I thought I saw a 430 that was an eary 70's? What did they change to after 69? Thanks alot for your help. *


After the 30 series they went to the 70 series. I don't know for sure what Case had for smaller tractors at that time. Going from the information I had they said the 30 series was produced from 1960 to 1969. If they made the 430 after 1969 I'm not aware of it. Hopefully I posted this reply correctly
caseman-d


----------

